# I got a sneak peak..........



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

at the new Savage rifle chambered for the 17 Winchester rimfire magnum.

SWEET!!!!!


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

How about ammo? If so, what's the price? I haven't seen either yet.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Awesome. can you share any details on the gun?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Loke said:


> at the new Savage rifle chambered for the 17 Winchester rimfire magnum.


Ah, yer killin me.

.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

*www*.*youtube.com*/*watch*?*v=wOnFKMt6rSc

I think I saw one post that said MSRP $395
*


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Your link didn't work, bears butt


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

More on the cartridge


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

Why not just use a 22-250?
Why is rimfire so much better?


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

Mavis13 said:


> Why not just use a 22-250?
> Why is rimfire so much better?


Small, flat shooting, lightweight rifle, with affordable ammo. 22-250 certainly has its place though.


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Are these shipping yet? I was hoping to get my hands on one.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

If this ammo shortage has taught us anything, its reloadable brass is king. If I wanted something between .17hmr and .223 it would be the 17 hornet just so I would never have to worry about finding ammo.

Edit: or maybe .204 rugar 


-DallanC


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

DallanC said:


> If this ammo shortage has taught us anything, its reloadable brass is king. If I wanted something between .17hmr and .223 it would be the 17 hornet just so I would never have to worry about finding ammo.
> 
> Edit: or maybe .204 rugar
> 
> -DallanC


And of course there is no shortage of primers, powder, or slugs. Nor has there ever been.-/|\\-*OOO*:jaw:


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Has onyone shot one yet? I've seen both the guns and ammo on the shelf. Ammo at $16/50, gun a little under MSRP.


----------

